# DVDs und Blu Ray schlechte Qualität oder falsche Lagerung?



## Meat Boy (19. November 2011)

*DVDs und Blu Ray schlechte Qualität oder falsche Lagerung?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor Kurzem bemerkt, dass bei fast allen neuen DVDs und Blu-Ray Discs von mir kreisförmige bunte Kreise/Flecken/Linien auf der ganzen Disc auftreten, die beim Kauf nicht sichtbar waren. Als ich gestern meine Inception Blu-Ray am PC abgespielt habe, hatte ich häufig immer mal wieder 2-5 Sekunden dauernde Ruckler.

Ich denke nicht, dass es an falscher Lagerung liegt, denn ich bewahre meine Discs in verschlossenen Kartons im Regal und die Raumtemperatur beträgt ca. 20°C und 40% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Ich vermute es liegt an schlechter Qualität bei der Produktion, durch Google habe ich erfahren, dass die o.g. Erscheinungen durch unterschiedlichen Lichtreflektionen auftreten können, wenn die Schichten der Disc nicht genau übereinander liegen.

Kann mir jemand etwas darüber erzählen? Ich möchte nicht, dass meine Spiele und Filme bald unbrauchbar werden. 
Ich glaube ich habe einmal von einem Programm gehört, um CD/DVDs auf Fehler zu überprüfen, kennt jemand den Namen davon?

PS: Bei Spielen von 1997 bis 2010 habe ich dieses Problem anscheinend nicht, nur bei neuen Discs...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2011)

*AW: DVDs und Blu Ray schlechte Qualität oder falsche Lagerung?*

Ich habe mal eben meine Inception Disk angeschaut, und sehe nix an Spuren wie auch bei meinen anderen BRs. Selbst bei meinen DVDs sehe ich keine Schlieren ( ein paar Stichproben ). Vielleicht ist es ein Trennmittel aus der Produktion, kann mich nur dunkel an so etwas erinnern? Kann man es bei einem Foto sehen? Firmware vom Player aktuell? Ich habe mehrere Player hier nur gezickt hat bisher keiner.  DVD Player von LG und Denon und der BR Player ist von Sony.


----------

